# rev hang...



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

im not really sure what rev hang is but i think i might have experienced it the other day.

as i was driving home, i stopped at a stop light and proceeded to accelerate and at about 3000rpms i couldnt accelerate any further so i shifted to 2nd and just for a second it did it agian but then went away. ive driven since then and havent had an issue. i think it might be time to upgrade my GIAC software.

any ideas???


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thats not rev hang. thats an issue. something isn't right with your car.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah i talked to some other ppl and i got the same thing. do you think i might need a reflash?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

your car went into limp mode...mine did that to me when i needed new knock sensors


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

oh okay, im running eurojet headers, AWE Cat back, Carbonio CAI, and GIAC flash, i think i need more fuel tho.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there is NO way you need more fuel.
i have MORE then that done on my 2.5L and i have tons of fuel to go. we tested that.

as stated, i agree- it went into limp mode. get rid of the flash and get C2. never had an issue with theres going into limp mode...and i rev mine to 8200


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah i think i need to do that cuz my CEL is on, reading cat below efficency threshold. that would probably get rid of it.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

my friend has C2 on his 2.0 supercharged golf mk4 and he says he doesnt like it very much, he thinks it causing other problems with his electircal systems.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not possible, a flash can't cause eletrical issues. thats like saying "windows7" made the lamp next to the pc not work cause its in the same outlet.

also, C2 flash for a 2.0 VS a 2.5 is totally differnt.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah i figured. im located in seattle so wheres the closet c2?


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine did the same thing the other day when i stepped on it one hard time in 2nd gear it hung and i shifted into third and didn't happen again and for some reason to me it doesn't sound as loud after 4000Rpms ( may be because of me thinking i messed something up). I have Carbonia intake, Eurojet header,Eurojet cat-back exhaust and Apr tune. What could of happened and how can i fix it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, for you, since you have the eurojet header, i would recomend Unitronic.
since eurojet works pretty close with unitronic, the tune is more specific to those headers (stage 2)


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

> there is NO way you need more fuel.
> i have MORE then that done on my 2.5L and i have tons of fuel to go. we tested that.
> 
> as stated, i agree- it went into limp mode. get rid of the flash and get C2. never had an issue with theres going into limp mode...and i rev mine to 8200


how does c2 software allow you to rev to 8200? or is that just you pushing your car to its absolute dangerous limits? Cuz i''m running C2's stage 2 turbo kit and i sure cant run my car to 8200 RPM's safely...

I'm just wondering, cuz i would love to hit 8200 rpm's :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

my car and c2's car has the test cams in it...thats how we can rev higher


----------

